# RN Seeking Part-time Remote Work



## AKA whoknows (Aug 20, 2008)

Seeking part-time work doing chart audits,case management, and coding. Over eight years in the nursing fields. Experiance with OB, Family Medicine, Med Surgery,and PCCU.

qeison@regenesischc.org


P.O. Box 731
Pacolet, SC 29372 	864-582-2411 (f) 864-699-3281
qeison@regenesischs.org
Quiantina Rena Eison
Objective	To obtain a position where my professional experiences and educational background can be utilized.
Experience	2004-present	ReGenesis CHC	Spartanburg, SC
Quality Nurse Manager
	Coordinate all quality improvement initiatives.
	Provide leadership to team leaders in structured problem solving processes, and root cause analyses.
	Supervises clinical staff. 
	Chart audits
	Risk management
	Writing policies and procedures
	Collaborate with staff  members to initiate new projects (HIV initiative, Diabetes Collaborative, and JCAHO accreditation)
	2002-2005	Mary Black Hospital                  Spartanburg, SC
RN Labor and Delivery
	Assist MD in labor and delivery of infants.
	IV therapy.
	Access, interventions, and treatment of patients.
	2001-2002	Mary Black Hospital                 Spartanburg, SC 
RN Post Critical Care Unit
	Direct Patient Care.
	IV therapy.
	2002-2005                   USC-Spartanburg	                      Spartanburg, SC
RN University South Carolina Health Services
	Access and treat college students.
	Teach preventive measures.
Education	2005-2006	University of South Carolina	     Spartanburg, SC
	Bachelor of Science in Nursing.
1998-2000                   University of South Carolina          Spartanburg, SC
▪   Associate Degree in Nursing.


----------

